# Sustituir un potenciometro por un control digital



## jofrar (Mar 31, 2008)

Hola me llamo jose, y tengo el siguiente circuito que realizar, un control de temperatura que me llegue a 37,5 grados cada vez que lo encienda en un tiempo de tres horas, tengo un circuito que me puede controlar el calor generado por resistencias que esta echo con scr es muy sencillo pero, el calor lo controlo es atraves de un potenciometro, yo quisiera controlarlo digitalmente, no se si pudiera usar un 555 para darme las tres horas me supongo que si pero, el detalle esta en como quito ese potenciometro para poner un control digital algo que sea sencillo no debo de usar pic,

    Porque actualmente el funciona de la siguiente manera lo enciendo, cada cierto tiempo necesito subirle la temperatura manualmente y yebar el tiempo yo mismo lo que se quiere es encenderlo  que el suba automaticamente la temperatura segun el tiempo. 

     Les agradesco cualquier ayuda Grasias


----------



## SigmaOrion (Mar 31, 2008)

Mirate esta hoja de datos, DS1669, es un potenciómetro digital que no necesita de un PIC para ser controlado. Podés controlarlo con uno o dos botones (o un 555).

http://www.datasheetcatalog.com/datasheets_pdf/D/S/1/6/DS1669.shtml

Slds...

Mariano


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 31, 2008)

Puedes generar una rampa larga con un contador y un conversor DA, esta rampa de 3 Hs la mandas a un comparador que regule tu temperatura, de esta forma tu temperatura ira en aumento durante 3 Hs

Si tienes ganas leete esto
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/dimmer-controlado-corriente-continua-11998/

y esto otro
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/ocaso-artificial-12781/


----------



## santiago (Mar 31, 2008)

sigma orion el problema de tu solucion (je contradictorio no) es que al integrado no se lo consigue por lo menos en la argentina o se lo consigue poco
salu2


----------



## SigmaOrion (Abr 1, 2008)

Pfff, siempre tenemos ese problema de que los integrados no se consiguen, qué desgracia! En Argentina Dicomse pareciera tenerlo por US$11 (www.dicomse.com.ar), igual no es de confiar la información de la página, una vez los consulté por un integrado que aparecía ahí y me contestaron que no lo conseguían.

De todas maneras, amigo Jofrar, hay muchos integrados similares y ese te sirve como una base, a buscar en los negocios locales!

Slds...

Mariano


----------



## santiago (Abr 1, 2008)

¿y con un control digital analogico? se que en la escuela lo usamos le ingresabas por 10 entradas creo voltagee y en la salida tenias un voltage variable, esto con un transistor y solucion resuelta (no me acuerdo bien si se podia asi voy a buscar información) 
salu2


----------



## jofrar (Abr 2, 2008)

Hola, gracias a todos aquellos que an tenido una respuesta para mi, eh analizado lo que me an escrito y  toda la información que me an mandado la eh visto y leido toda y se me a avierto la mente con un sin fin de ideas que asentar, me gusto mucho lo del DS1669 creo que es lo que necesito pero en las especificaciones me dice que me trabaja asta 100k y el potenciometro es de 250k se que existira otro mayor, el DS1669 lo consigo aqui en venezuela pero como dije necesito uno que me llegue a 250k, creo que es la solucion mas facil, y la idea de la ranpa es excelente no digo que las otras no pero esta me parecio la mas sencilla, bueno estoy trabajando en esto, grasias por la información, estoy abierto a cualquier otra, de seguro la necesitare y cualquier duda acudire a ustedes de nuevo, parece mentira pero no tengo a nadien mas a quien consultar solo libros e internec grasias...

saludos...


----------



## eserock (Abr 3, 2008)

Verifica este circuito tal vez te sirva con los valores apropiados de resistencia


----------



## svartahrid (Dic 12, 2012)

Buenas amigos. Me veo en la necesidad de preguntarles si tienen conocimiento de algún circuito sencillo que haga de potenciómetro controlado mediante control remoto de infrarojos. Pasa que estoy haciendo una lámpara led y voy a regular su brillo con un pequeñito circuito limitador de corriente variable que usa un CI LM 338T. Entonces pensé que podría reemplazar el potenciómetro de este circuito limitador por algún potenciómetro controlado a control remoto. Es posible ? La lámpara tendría un receptor IR, el control remoto sólo 2 botones, uno para bajar la resistencia y que por ende aumente el brillo de mi lámpara, y otro botón que la aumente, de modo que reduzca el brillo.  Me recomiendan algo ? Gracias de antemano. En el buscador no encontré nada sobre esto. Sería genial que mi lámpara tuviera esto, dado que nunca estoy conforme, porque me falta luz o porque tengo demasiada. Gracias.

Editado, gracias pero ya no necesito el circuito, en ebay venden un regulador de voltaje controlado mediante un mini control a menos de 6 dólares. trabaja con 12 a 24v DC.


----------



## svartahrid (Dic 15, 2012)

Buenas, aprovecho para preguntar algo aquí mismo (que si hago nuevo post los mods me comen vivo!, ya si nadie contesta pues hago nuevo post.

Tengo una duda respecto a estos módulos led de 10W de 12 voltios. Estos  leds también necesitan una resistencia en serie para no quemarlos ? en  el lugar de donde los compraré ni se dice nada sobre esto...

Porfavor díganme si saben, que quiero empezar cuanto antes mi lámpara. Vaya sorpresa me he dado cuando he visto que estas cositas diminutas  (2x2 cm) consumen cada una 900ma... asi que si quiero poner unas 6 en  mi lámpara, tendré que usar una fuente de alimentación con por lo menos  6A. Despues de saber eso dije.. Ahhhh...  ya no podré usar esos adaptadores DC que tenía por ahí, ya que sólo  rondan el 1 y los 2 amperes... tendría que conseguir o armar uno, aunque  prefiero comprarlo, ya que me va venir con forma compacto y  presentable, y no tendrá transformador de hierro, si no que será como un  cargador de celulares grande. Saludos.

Aqui dejo las especificaciones técnicas.

- LED Emitter: 10W 
  - Output Lumens: 900 Lumens
  - DC Forward Voltage (VF) :9-12 V DC

  - DC Forward Currect (IF) : 900mA
  - Color Temp: 5500 ~6200K (CoolWhite)
  - Beam Angle: 140 degrees
  - LifeSpan Time : > 50,000 hours


----------

